# Is this tailoring bill too high??



## DorianGrey (Jul 6, 2007)

Gents - I just sent a batch of recently eBayed clothes to the tailor (a new tailor I am getting used to working with in a new area). I was not given an itemized breakdown but was shocked when he told me the total would be $570!!! I probably spent $250 total for the batch (got some really good deals). Do you think the bill is in line with current tailoring costs?

Here is the work breakdown -

1st Suit:
Lower Collar
Shorten sleeves
Let out pants waist.
Hem pants

2nd Suit:
Lower Collar
Shorten sleeves
Let out pants waist
Hem pants
Reduce chest size (including taking off and re-attaching sleeves)

3rd Suit:
Lower Collar
Lengthen Sleeves
Turn plain front pants into pleated pants and take in waist in process
Make uncuffed pants into cuffed pants using french cuff technique

1st sportcoat:
Lower Collar
Adjust sleeves (shorten one, lengthen the other)

2nd sportcoat:
Lower collar
Reduce chest size (including taking off and re-attaching sleeves)


----------



## SeptemberSun (Aug 19, 2009)

I just recently had a lot of work done ($700) as I lost weight and dropped 2-3 suit sizes. You have some big ticket items here. A good tailor would charge quite a bit for taking off and re-attaching sleeves (up to $100) and for turning plain front pants to pleated pants (again up to $100). Next time definitely ask him to itemise the receipt. In the end, having 3 nice fitting suits and 2 sportcoats for under $1,000 is a fantastic deal. I think your tailor is in the ballpark.


----------



## Nico01 (Jan 8, 2009)

This is a very inaccurate estimate, but I'll try:

Suit 1: 60

Suit 2: 175

Suit 3: 135

SC 1: 35

SC 2: 135

I get 540 total, based on prices I've been charged and some top-notch guesstimation. 570 really doesn't sound that unreasonable. Changing the chest size on a jacket is not an easy task at all, and he probably adjusted the waist in the process.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Depends on how the stuff came out, of course. If it fits great, it was a bargain, if not, a huge waste of money.

If you haven't any experience with this tailor, or haven't done it yet, start with just one jacket. Dealing with alterations tailors can be heartbreaking. Most of them aren't worth a lick.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

It sounds cheap to me. If you want I could give you info on how to do it yourself. Then you'll be pleased to part with the money.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

nope, sounds right given the sheer volume of work you've presented the tailor


----------



## A world beyond fleece (Feb 20, 2008)

*about $70 per garment*

$570 divided by 8 garments =$71.25 per item
Doesn't sound very high. Some of the work sounds complex to a non-tailor e.g. pleating plain-fron pants.


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

omairp said:


> nope, sounds right given the sheer volume of work you've presented the tailor


+1. I had some work done recently to a suit and two pair of trousers that rounded out to $79.00. They were simple issues - cuffing the trousers and fitting the jacket. So for your issues, the price seems very generous.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

A world beyond fleece said:


> Some of the work sounds complex to a non-tailor e.g. pleating plain-fron pants.


It sounds complex to tailors too. :icon_smile:


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

DorianGrey said:


> Gents - I just sent a batch of recently eBayed clothes to the tailor (a new tailor I am getting used to working with in a new area). I was not given an itemized breakdown but was shocked when he told me the total would be $570!!! I probably spent $250 total for the batch (got some really good deals). Do you think the bill is in line with current tailoring costs?
> 
> Here is the work breakdown -
> 
> ...


I'm not exactly sure how much reducing chest size costs, but that is exorbitantly expensive. By my calculations you have:

$53+$113+$93+$31+$76 = $446 at the minimum


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

You were charged a very fair price. Prices for alterations will vary with geographic location. For example, overhead will be higher in mid-town Manhattan than in Ridgefield, CT. When you are paying for alterations you are paying for the time it takes, the skill required, and the overhead. When an individual calls to inquire what alterations will cost, I give them what I call their "Clothing Miranda Rights". I tell them that we will charge them more to do basics like sleeve adjustment and trouser length than they will be charged by their dry cleaner. I also tell them they do not need our skill to do those alterations. (We are custom tailors. You need our skill for major alterations.) This is off set by the fact that we can do simple alterations the same day and we may be a block or two from the callers office. I tell every customer what alterations charges will be. An individual should ask what a service or product will cost. 
Paul Winston
Winston Tailors
www.chipp2.com
www.chipp2.com/blog/


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

Nope!

There is no such thing as a free lunch and second hand goods that need major alterations come into the same category.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes, $570 sounds like a lot of money to spend on alterations, but you had several very difficult and expensive operations performed. Reducing chest size is getting close to just entirely re-cutting the garment. As Sator said, if you learned the steps required for such an operation, you'd probably realize that the prices are quite reasonable for the time and effort involved. 

In the future, you might need to either move in smaller increments (one or two projects at a time), only acquire garments that are already pretty close in terms of fit and style, and/or develop a higher tolerance for stout tailoring bills.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

CuffDaddy said:


> In the future, you might ... _*only acquire garments that are already pretty close in terms of fit and style*_


Excellent advice! The simple truths are often the best ones.

Every alteration on a garment pulls it fundamentally out of shape. Even adding waist suppression can have unintended consequences such as pulling the collar away from the neck a bit, or upsetting the balance in other ways.


----------



## Matthew Schitck (May 12, 2009)

Doesn't sound that bad. I had an ebay special altered recently (I've no idea how a normally safe set of measurements ended up so baggy). Jacket had the chest, shoulders and arms reduced (shrinking most of the jacket apart from the length); waistcoat had chest reduced and trousers shortened in the leg. I was charged £47 ($78). Looking at the more complex things you asked for your bill doesn't sound unreasonable. The question for you is: Does the cost of the suits plus cost of alterations still equal value for money?


----------



## Scott Hill (Jun 9, 2009)

Seems like you are receiving a good deal on tailoring. My tailor charges $80 to remove the pleats from a trouser.. He also charges $110 to take off the sleeves and take in the chest on a jacket or suit. Based on this it seems to me that this is alot of extensive work and his price is more than fair. Actually reasonable in the scheme of the market for "high quality" work. In Los Angeles, it would be a great deal more.


----------



## Scott Hill (Jun 9, 2009)

$100 to take off the sleeves and reduce the chest is not exxpensive. It is at least a 3-4 hour process on this one facet of the alteration. To remove pleats for $50 is also reasonable. This is completely re styling and re building a coat and pants.. to take out the pleats.. the entire pant nedds to be opened up.. waistband removed and is very difficut and time consuming. $50 is cheap for this alteration. $12 hems are also cheap.


----------



## Avers (Feb 28, 2006)

I would back up earlier advise and have your garment tailored in several batches.

That way the expense is spread over time and you will get a chance to evaluate the quality of the work of your new tailor.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The total price paid is certainly reasonable but, you also have a right to an itemized listing of the charges for each article of clothing altered. I have never been refused such from any of the tailors/seamstresses I have had alter my uniforms/suits/etc. over the past 40+ years.


----------



## sgriswold (Sep 24, 2009)

Jos Bank did a fairly decent job of taking in my suits (neck, sides, sleeves, pants hem) for $45 apiece. The alterations lady down the street from my house charged me $88 for the same thing on another suit, but "forgot" the neck and wanted to charge another $24 for that. 

I found another seamstress on Yelp with rave reviews (and good prices); I think I'll try her next.


----------



## mcmillin (Jun 6, 2009)

DorianGrey said:


> Gents - I just sent a batch of recently eBayed clothes to the tailor (a new tailor I am getting used to working with in a new area). I was not given an itemized breakdown but was shocked when he told me the total would be $570!!! I probably spent $250 total for the batch (got some really good deals). Do you think the bill is in line with current tailoring costs?
> 
> Here is the work breakdown -
> 
> ...


JoS A Bank store manager jumping into the mix:

This is what our tailoring costs would be on our own items for what you have listed

# 1
Lower Collar 16
Sleeves 15
Waist/Seat 10
Hem 12

#2
Lower Collar 16
Sleeves 15
Waist/Seat 10
Hem 12
Chest Size* 75

#3
Lower Collar 16
Sleeves 15
Pleating Pants 65
Hem 12

#4
Lower Collar 16
Sleeves 15

#5
Lower Collar 16
Chest Size* 75

Adding quickly, I think I come up with about $411. Note that JAB stores do charge slightly ($1-$5) more for alterations on garments that are not ours.

*Reducing chest size is not an alteration that JAB does...my tailor is good at it, and she has for a couple customers. So take that price with a grain of salt.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

sgriswold said:


> Jos Bank did a fairly decent job of taking in my suits (neck, sides, sleeves, pants hem) for $45 apiece. The alterations lady down the street from my house charged me $88 for the same thing on another suit, but "forgot" the neck and wanted to charge another $24 for that.
> 
> I found another seamstress on Yelp with rave reviews (and good prices); I think I'll try her next.


banks use this as loss leaders to bring in sales. if they only did alterations at that price they would be bankrupt.

your alterations lady pays no taxes or overhead expenses.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

DORIAN, if i was not retired and in business your bill would be well over $600.

also if your tailor needed to take in the neck points instead of just lowering the collar only,
then you got a steal.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

a tailor said:


> ... your alterations lady pays no taxes or overhead expenses.


I won't try to defend the alteration's lady's interaction with sgriswold. But if you're assuming that people who run a home business cheat on their taxes, I take exception. Or did I misread?


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

sgriswold said:


> Jos Bank did a fairly decent job of taking in my suits (neck, sides, sleeves, pants hem) for $45 apiece. The alterations lady down the street from my house charged me $88 for the same thing on another suit, but "forgot" the neck and wanted to charge another $24 for that.
> 
> I found another seamstress on Yelp with rave reviews (and good prices); I think I'll try her next.


There is no free lunch. When you purchase a suit from a retailer like Jos Bank, the cost of the basic alterations are included in the price. They then charge you for alterations that they do not consider basic. Many stores will make no alterations- even basics - when they sell clothing on sale. Some stores advertise that there are no alteration charges. They have added MORE than the basic alteration charges to every garment. In those operations those who need only basic alterations pay for those who need extra alterations.
Paul Winston
Winston Tailors
www.chipp2.com
www.chipp2.com/blog/


----------



## mcmillin (Jun 6, 2009)

paul winston said:


> There is no free lunch. When you purchase a suit from a retailer like Jos Bank, the cost of the basic alterations are included in the price. They then charge you for alterations that they do not consider basic. Many stores will make no alterations- even basics - when they sell clothing on sale. Some stores advertise that there are no alteration charges. They have added MORE than the basic alteration charges to every garment. In those operations those who need only basic alterations pay for those who need extra alterations.
> Paul Winston
> Winston Tailors
> www.chipp2.com
> www.chipp2.com/blog/


I will agree that there is no free lunch...if you are ever offered "free" alterations, they are built into the price you are already paying. But I will disagree on the point that all retail operations have charges for "basic alterations" included. At JoS. A. Bank, we don't have any alterations that are built in. All of our alterations are a la carte, so to speak. We don't calculate alteration charges into the retail price, because you always have the option to take your garments to another tailor. We do offer better prices on our own merchandise than outside alterations, but you only pay for the procedures that you need. Two people in the same size suit could have alteration charges anywhere from $12 up to the $100+ range. It wouldn't be fair to have a "hidden" charge that everyone pays.


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

Taking off teh shoulders on two suits plus the attendant work associated could easily have been 300-400. Overall price seems fair.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

Kurt N said:


> I won't try to defend the alteration's lady's interaction with sgriswold. But if you're assuming that people who run a home business cheat on their taxes, I take exception. Or did I misread?


sorry if you feel that i was accusing every home business. that is not what i intended.
i am not condemning the lady. just showing why her prices are so low. during all my time in this business, i know that more than half of coworkers did side work. usually if the work was for a clothing store they paid taxes on that. but if it was for a private person ...... 
what would you do if you were paid the relatively low tailors pay. i say relative to other skilled trades.


----------



## cuda (Aug 26, 2006)

paul winston said:


> I tell them that we will charge them more to do basics like sleeve adjustment and trouser length than they will be charged by their dry cleaner. I also tell them they do not need our skill to do those alterations. (We are custom tailors. You need our skill for major alterations.)
> Paul Winston
> Winston Tailors
> www.chipp2.com
> www.chipp2.com/blog/


I've been looking through some old threads trying to find a recommendation for a good tailor and this reply was interesting. I know I've had pants hemmed at Syms long ago and they were horrible and now most of the time I go to Lord and Taylor in the mall because they've done a much better job and the price is reasonable.....it just looks obvious to a non-expert like myself that they took their time and did a better job at L&T. So I'm kind of surprised to read that from a tailor (although I do appreciate the honesty!).

And if there are any recommendations for a NYC alterations tailor, I'm all ears. I have 2 brand new suits, a new sports jacket, and at least one current suit jacket that needs to be altered and I've been sitting on them for weeks because I'm not sure where to go. I might try to bring one piece to Cardelino on Broadway and 23rd since I've heard good things about them, but they said they charge $30 just to shorten sleeves. At first I thought that was a little high, but the more I think about it, it isn't too bad I guess.


----------



## EmbraBhoy (Sep 15, 2008)

That seems very reasonable, although skimming through your post I thought he was charign you $750, which might have made things a bit different.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

I'd like to hear how it came out.


----------



## PKJR (Nov 7, 2009)

the prices seem to be reasonable imo. Buying used stuff and tailoring sometimes does not make a sense. There are always good deals around so patience is a key


----------



## From Vancouver (May 24, 2009)

a tailor said:


> ...what would you do if you were paid the relatively low tailors pay. i say relative to other skilled trades.


Find a tailor whose work you enjoy and pay them a fair price. Tailors, cobblers and cleaners are the lifeblood of a fine wardrobe. Those who care about quality of craft understand this. I personally avoid looking or haggling for the lowest price - it is a surefire way to a poor outcome.


----------

